# Sarah Chalke - How to Live with Your Parents For the Rest of Your Life Promos Season 1 x2



## Sachse (17 Mai 2012)

​


----------



## Vespasian (17 Mai 2012)

Danke für Sarah.


----------



## dörty (17 Mai 2012)

Danke für die Promos.
Hoffentlich ist sie bald wieder in Deutschland zu sehen.


----------



## Patchy123 (24 Sep. 2014)

She's lovely, thanks for the promo images.


----------

